# From the American Conservative magazine.



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Food for thought. Is this a valid resource?

http://amconmag.com/2004_11_08/cover1.html

If you can't make it to the end, here is some good fodder:

If Kerry wins, this magazine will be in opposition from Inauguration Day forward. But the most important battles will take place within the Republican Party and the conservative movement. A Bush defeat will ignite a huge soul-searching within the rank-and-file of Republicandom: a quest to find out how and where the Bush presidency went wrong. And it is then that more traditional conservatives will have an audience to argue for a conservatism informed by the lessons of history, based in prudence and a sense of continuity with the American past-and to make that case without a powerful White House pulling in the opposite direction.

RC
Who is now reading conservative articles instead of doing calculus.


----------

